

Stop overanalyzing and become the best version of yourself - signaler
http://blog.higg.so/2015/05/14/hacking-the-reptilian-brain-by-seizing-to-analyze-2/?4636

======
nvivo
How do you stop overanalysing things if this problem itself requires analyzing
which things you're overanalysing and which ones really benefit from
overthiking? It's an honest question. I know I'm doing it right now and I
can't help it.

~~~
ThomPete
Overanalyzing happens when there seem to be a right answer between several
competing answers. But this is the point where you need to stop thinking and
start feeling.

Your intuition is as important an analytical tool and the best executioners
have a natural balance between analyzing and intuition.

So if you know you are overanalyzing stop thinking and start feeling.

~~~
njohnson41
A "right answer between competing answers" just sounds like a high-entropy
belief state over the correct action to take. This doesn't mean you're
overanalyzing, it means you don't have enough information to be sure of your
decision. If that's the case, you won't get anywhere by analyzing more
(although more research may help); "feeling" will just let you be
overconfident in whatever you come up with, because you won't understand or
question how you came up with it.

~~~
ThomPete
It doesn't mean you are but you most probably are.

Furthermore I would claim that very rarely is it the case that you just don't
have enough information if you have analyzing something. So in theory you are
right but in reality it's never really the case.

------
jcroll
This article identifies a possible truism but offers no advice or even
contemplates what to do about it.

------
bnegreve
Thanks but obviously I already know all these things because I've spent hours
thinking about it:) The question remains how do I stop?

------
dgreensp
If you want to learn about quieting the part of the mind that won't turn off,
read _The Power of Now_ by Eckhart Tolle.

If you want to learn about overcoming "resistance," read Steven Pressfield,
e.g. _The War of Art_ .

The OP touches on both ideas but I don't see how it connects them. It also
contains some all-too-commonly unexamined subtext. Is Richard Branson really
the "best version" of all of us? Is an appetite for risk the only thing
necessary to start and operate many large businesses, or don't you also need
to cultivate an interest and aptitude for business, management, and people
over the course of your life?

------
colund
Don't be too self-concious. Don't worry about what other people will think
about you. Think about what YOU WANT and the rest will follow.

------
dominotw
>I always had a very analytical mind

Really? As opposed to what?

~~~
Niksko
Some people don't give a shit, and are perfectly happy to go through life this
way.

Case in point, my boss at the moment does something I've noticed quite often
in stupid people. As soon as the train of thought requires more than about 10
or 15 seconds of quiet thinking and analysis, he immediately changes the
subject. He either changes the subject to something that (to my mind) is
completely unrelated, or he makes some vague self-affirming statement.

On the one hand, this is annoying as fuck. On the other hand, if I look at it
objectively, his brain is just wired that way. He doesn't have the capacity to
break down an argument or situation to its atomic level, so his brain
compensates by changing the subject and continuing the analysis, albeit on
another topic.

It's really just another manifestation of the idea that our brains are
constantly analysing things, but it just so happens that this manifestation is
incredibly frustrating to anybody who enjoys getting to the bottom of and
solving problems.

~~~
ThomPete
An analytical mind is not what makes people millionaires, its not what makes
the musician great at playing, the artist great at painting or the programmer
great at programming, its not even what makes the investor great at investing.

An analytical mind is itself a hinder for making decisions so you need to
strike a balance.

~~~
druddha
I disagree with every word you wrote here. A great programmer must first
analyze the problem he has intends to solve or he will likely produce a
solution that does not appropriately solve the problem. Great musicians
practice for thousands of hours, analyzing their performance and making
necessary adjustments. Same for painters. An analytical mind does not
necessarily make decision-making more difficult. Often even a cursory analysis
can make a decision much easier. Overanalysis is an issue related to anxiety.
If the amount of time you spend analyzing a problem effectively negates any
value you might gain from making the most beneficial decision, then you have
overanalyzed. A great example is selecting products in the grocery store. If
you spend 20 minutes comparing the prices of various jars of peanut butter to
ultimately save $.50, then you have probably overanalyzed the problem. But
analysis itself is an unavoidable, and often beneficial, aspect of being
alive.

~~~
ThomPete
We are talking about overanalyzing not just analyzing. So I think you are
reacting to something I didn't really write. The context is overanalyzing.

And ex. a musician practice for thousands of hours (done that myself) they
don't analyze. They can but thats not what makes you a good musicians.

